# JDM R35 GTR help please



## LG035 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi
This is my first thread and I loved gtr.co.uk a lot.. I have a 2008 JDM GTR and my problem is; everything japanese  How can I change the language to ENG? 
Please help, Thanks


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You cant.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

You can't, it's not a setting. 

edit: interesting info from Vernon below...


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

*Hi - Yes you can.*

*DASH*
Firstly Contact Iain Litchfield and ask to purchase a UK set of clocks. This will convert the dash to English and MPH properly. 40 mins job. Works perfectly. Just re route your MPH/KPH converter back to the CANBUS to the MFD to keep MPH or live with the MFD in KPH like I do.

*Satnav*
I am just finished on loading the Euro Nav maps. As soon as I have the process documented Ill release it on here.

*MFD*
Never going to happen without changing the unit as its embedded software and I cant even read it as its very well encrypted. I have one more thing to try but don't hold your breath.


PS its not expensive at all even for the last one, just takes alot of time.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Vernon. Why did you buy an import?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Full stage 5, Alcon brakes, Litchfield Suspension, 9,000 miles. Premium.

Bargain of the century. Plus I never use satnav unless its Tomtom Live on my iPhone.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> Vernon. Why did you buy an import?


Cos he was sensible!!! LOL

We JDM owners have got to stick together. I personally have never found it a problem being in Japanese and I love the young lady welcoming me into the car (or at least I think that what she says!)

Let me know how you get on with the transfer of Japanese into English, Iain and I did a lot of work on it in the beginning when I got my car in 2008 (from him)


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve said:


> Cos he was sensible!!! LOL
> 
> We JDM owners have got to stick together. I personally have never found it a problem being in Japanese and I love the young lady welcoming me into the car (or at least I think that what she says!)
> 
> Let me know how you get on with the transfer of Japanese into English, Iain and I did a lot of work on it in the beginning when I got my car in 2008 (from him)


Yes, none of that info is held on the hard drive, its embedded hence it being slow painful work... if I ever get there.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I was just thinking of getting myself a Japanese girlfriend !!!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve said:


> I was just thinking of getting myself a Japanese girlfriend !!!


Much better than a UK one.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

When I find one I'll let you know !!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry not into sharing


----------



## gh1976 (Dec 16, 2014)

Morning, is there any chance i could contact you for some pointers with my gtr sat nav, cd etc if possible i havent a clue where to start.

thanks

gary


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm not certain but maybe this will help: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/303657-gt-r-r35-2008-2009-navigation-upgrade-2010-2014-a.html?

Iain Litchfield or one of the other tuners may be able to confirm whether it can ...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

japanese cars tend to be faster ask vernon for his circuit times and me for the strip lol


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Steve said:


> being in Japanese and I love the young lady welcoming me into the car (or at least I think that what she says!)


No Steve, she is actually saying "Jesus Steve, have you still got those sh1t tyres on!":chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Satan


----------



## Jeff Foggo (Nov 16, 2020)

Vernonjones said:


> *Hi - Yes you can.
> 
> DASH*
> Firstly Contact Iain Litchfield and ask to purchase a UK set of clocks. This will convert the dash to English and MPH properly. 40 mins job. Works perfectly. Just re route your MPH/KPH converter back to the CANBUS to the MFD to keep MPH or live with the MFD in KPH like I do.
> ...


Hi there. Reigniting an old thread. I assume the warning messages display correctly in English once converted on the dash? Sorry for what may appear a stupid question. Cheers.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

£1500 I can supply lead,av,screen,buttons etc.

we’re also doing some other testing regarding locked units to semi locked and fully unlocked av’s as a service.

we should be able to do sat nav maps to letter versions as well.


----------

